# Beginner, looking for some cheap and good quality humidor



## protease (Aug 13, 2008)

I am a beginner, and looking for a cheap and good quality humidor. It may not be necessarily too large. Maybe 25 capacity is good enough.
I find one from Thompson cigar com. It is a 25 capacity cherry wood combo with cutters and lighter (no cigar at all). Totally is $45. It can never happen for other company for such a good deal. However, I heard that never deal with this company, as they always call you back and sell there club membership and some time may ship you the wrong thing. Thus, if possible, I need some suggestion, such as where I can buy some good humidor with cheap price (no more than $45)?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to the Jungle! You should post in the introduction board and say hi.

As for humi's, how much are you looking to spend? cigarsinternational has lots of good deals. Their 20 count boxes go for $30. Or, if you have more money and want some sticks included they have something like this http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=SP-BC08&cat=6 . There are a couple variations on it, but it's everything you need and comes with some very nice cigars.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Go to the New Gorilla Forum and make an introduction and read the 'Stickies' to learn a little bit about the jungle :tu

As for humidors, just buy a huge cabinet or a giant cooler and save yourself time later


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

http://www.cheaphumidors.com/


----------



## TXRebel (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's a 15% off code (4VER-3GX9NA) from http://www.cheaphumidors.com/, good through 8/20.:tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Remember, always buy a bigger humidor than you think you need. :tu


----------



## drjammer (Mar 28, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> http://www.cheaphumidors.com/


That would be my choice as well


----------



## protease (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks, how about cigar extra. Is there any coupon for the website?
Thanks,



DonnieW said:


> http://www.cheaphumidors.com/


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

I third/fourth/whatever cheaphumidors.

Also....don't forget to season the humidor thoroughly and completely.


----------



## protease (Aug 13, 2008)

This is a good point! Thanks



stfoley said:


> I third/fourth/whatever cheaphumidors.
> 
> Also....don't forget to season the humidor thoroughly and completely.


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

drjammer said:


> That would be my choice as well


I recently bought a imperfect humidor from cheaphumidors. I was very pleased. The only scratch on it was on the inside of the humidor--you had to look a bit to find it. Shipping was fast and the humidor seems to work fine (I'm using the Heartfelt 65% beads) and holds humidity fine. I think the model I got was the Milano.

Good luck.


----------



## wattsd (Jun 28, 2008)

Forget about the 25 count! I got a 25 and withing a week I needed more space. Start with a nice looking 50 capacity. It will hold all your beads and all your new cigars! Plus you don't end up buying TWO humidors instead of ONE slightly larger, slightly more expensive one. 
Good luck and welcome


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

protease said:


> I find one from Thompson cigar com. It is a 25 capacity cherry wood combo with cutters and lighter (no cigar at all). Totally is $45. It can never happen for other company for such a good deal.


No matter how good the deal seems, never _ever_ buy _anything_ from Thompson's. You'll get the humidor, but they'll steal your soul.


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Cooler, beads & digital hygrometer probably all for under $50.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> You'll get the humidor, but they'll steal your soul.


Then they get take your credibility... :ss


----------



## Fritz (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for everyones help here! I am also a beginner and used cheaphumidors and am about order this one http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha..._Code=DH-25LTH-BLACK&Category_Code=SMHUMIDORS


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Fritz said:


> Thanks for everyones help here! I am also a beginner and used cheaphumidors and am about order this one http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha..._Code=DH-25LTH-BLACK&Category_Code=SMHUMIDORS


That looks nice, consider a digital hygrometer with a calibration kit to go with it (get the adjustable one, since you can actually calibrate it to read true (instead of remembering how many degrees it's off, like I do with my Little Havana Hygros) and it comes with a kit...the end price is very close to getting the other one and the kit separately, so there's no reason not to).


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> Remember, always buy a bigger humidor than you think you need. :tu


:tpd: I'm a newbie and I already have 150 capacity filled up and starting on another. Go big if you can afford it.


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

You know you can do so much better as far as cost goes if you just go and get yourself a good sized cooler, a couple of empy boxes (or buy a couple of boxes of cigars), about a pound of humidity beads and a digital hygrometer. For what that would cost you it will fullfill your needs for a long time and be just as effective as a humidor. Unless you are looking for a pretty box to put on your desk to show off to people the cooler is really the way to go. :2


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

Two words.

Beads! 

:w



-Mark.


----------

